# Rebif in Thailand?



## natememart

Hi everyone,

I have a question that needs to be answered as soon as possible. I am offered a job in Thailand. I would love to take it, but I need to know if my multiple sclerosis (MS) medicine, Rebif, is available over there. Can anyone please give me the answer to this question? Thank you.


----------

